
Twitter Is Using Account Verification to Stifle Leaks and Promote War Propaganda - DeusExMachina
https://medium.com/@caityjohnstone/twitter-is-using-account-verification-to-stifle-leaks-and-promote-war-propaganda-8135c806197
======
spdustin
Seems to me that Julian just didn't ask to be verified. Wouldn't that be the
simpler reason he's not verified?

~~~
hisham_hm
WikiLeaks itself was verified, and Assange has complained publicly about not
being verified himself.

------
nisa
That Fake @Real_Assange account just retweeted that article -
[https://twitter.com/Real_Assange/status/885985873489084416](https://twitter.com/Real_Assange/status/885985873489084416)

